# Weed ID South Florida



## Bebetter (Jul 30, 2019)

Any ideas on these guys? What do I need to kill them? 
https://imgur.com/gallery/nWl4Ju8
Thanks!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Don't know ID for that one. Start with three way amine. What have you tried?


----------

